# mujer machista?



## Danieladelaluz

Hi everyone!
I'm writing this essay and I can't think of a something to translate this "una mujer machista" like, a woman who thinks that men are better, or that they have more advantages than women.
Hope you get the idea...
Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## apuquipa

a man´s woman?


----------



## ivanovic77

colombo-aussie said:


> Hi,
> 
> You could say "female chauvenist"
> 
> 
> Cya...


 
_¿female chauvinist_ no significa feminista?


----------



## Danieladelaluz

MM.. I have no idea how I'd say it... does the term chauvenist refer to men?? I thought of 'sexist' but that doesn't refer to a woman who think that men are better... Somebody told me 'Mrs. Cleaver' because of a show where one of the characters had the characteristics I mentioned.. but I'm not sure. I guess a 'man's woman' would work.


----------



## ivanovic77

De acuerdo, ya lo he buscado. Efectivamente, una mujer machista es una _female chauvinist_.


----------



## Danieladelaluz

Alright! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## etornudo

Female chauvinist could be understood as a woman who hates men. I would go with *woman-hater*.

Jane Doe is a woman-hater.


----------



## ivanovic77

etornudo said:


> Female chauvinist could be understood as a woman who hates men. I would go with *woman-hater*.
> 
> Jane Doe is a woman-hater.


 
In that case, female chauvinist is not the word she was looking for, either. Woman hater in Spanish is _misógino o misógina_. That's quite different.


----------



## Danieladelaluz

Yeah.. the thing is that this woman doesnt hate women, she just cares too much about men, she thinks that men are the most important people in this world (hope that doesn't sound sexist)


----------



## Danieladelaluz

Maybe 'man's woman' is alright... in what context would you use it??


----------



## apuquipa

No sé si no será un poco informal para un ensayo.

Men love her. She´s a man´s kind of woman, eager to please.


----------



## mrbilal87

I agree, I can't think of anything other than "a man's lady", although that's not very common.


----------



## Danieladelaluz

Ok.. Thanks a lot!
daniela


----------



## etornudo

Danieladelaluz said:


> [S]he thinks that men are the most important people in this world (hope that doesn't sound sexist)



Do you have her number? Seriously, she's not that machista then. Para mí una mujer machista es la que le dice a la hija que tiene que lavar los platos pero nunca al hijo.

Creo que debería darnos más detalles. Para mí "a man-lover" es algo bueno en una mujer. O sea, una mujer que le gusta muchos los hombres, o quiere mucho a los hombres. Y como yo soy hombre...mientras más quiera a los hombres mejor.

¿Entiendes lo que quiero decir?


----------



## Danieladelaluz

si, entiendo... supuse que eso iba a sonar extrano... te doy el contexto especifico, no se trata de una mujer que Ama a los hombre... yo amo a los hombre. Lo que ocurre es que esta mujer (escritora de un ensayo que lei, no tengo su numero, sorry) cree que la apariencia lo es todo y que de las mujeres tienen que nuestra unica manera de sobrevivir es pasando todo el dia mirandonos al espejo, arreglandonos, maquillandonos.. etc. para que los hombres nos tomen en cuenta. Y nada Mas. Entiendes? Nada Mas! Yo hago eso por un hombre que me gusta en especial.. pero mi vida entera no gira alrededor de eso. Creo que hay algo mas que apariencia para conquistar o atraer a un hombre.


----------



## ivanovic77

Danieladelaluz said:


> si, entiendo... supuse que eso iba a sonar extrano... te doy el contexto especifico, no se trata de una mujer que Ama a los hombre... yo amo a los hombre. Lo que ocurre es que esta mujer (escritora de un ensayo que lei, no tengo su numero, sorry) cree que la apariencia lo es todo y que de las mujeres tienen que nuestra unica manera de sobrevivir es pasando todo el dia mirandonos al espejo, arreglandonos, maquillandonos.. etc. para que los hombres nos tomen en cuenta. Y nada Mas. Entiendes? Nada Mas! Yo hago eso por un hombre que me gusta en especial.. pero mi vida entera no gira alrededor de eso. Creo que hay algo mas que apariencia para conquistar o atraer a un hombre.


 
Pues esa descripción suena a _female chauvinist_! Según he entendido por lo que he leído antes, las _female chauvinists_ propugnan la vuelta de la mujer al hogar y a los valores tradicionales. Pero me da la sensación de que female chauvinist tiene un sentido de corriente social postmoderna, que surge en oposición a las consecuencias del feminismo, un feminismo que ha colocado a la mujer contemporánea en una posición muy incómoda, de trabajar y exigirse mucho, de doble jornada laboral; mientras que _mujer machista_ en el sentido que le damos los hispanohablantes tendría unas connotaciones más rancias y anticuadas. No sé si estoy en lo cierto.


----------



## etornudo

Danieladelaluz said:


> si, entiendo... supuse que eso iba a sonar extrano... te doy el contexto especifico, no se trata de una mujer que Ama a los hombre... yo amo a los hombre. Lo que ocurre es que esta mujer (escritora de un ensayo que lei, no tengo su numero, sorry) cree que la apariencia lo es todo y que de las mujeres tienen que nuestra unica manera de sobrevivir es pasando todo el dia mirandonos al espejo, arreglandonos, maquillandonos.. etc. para que los hombres nos tomen en cuenta. Y nada Mas. Entiendes? Nada Mas! Yo hago eso por un hombre que me gusta en especial.. pero mi vida entera no gira alrededor de eso. Creo que hay algo mas que apariencia para conquistar o atraer a un hombre.



¿Es superficial? It can be all sorts of things. I guess that instead of a single word (or compound word) you could just describe in a few words what this girl is like. Sometimes you need a bit more when you translate.

P.S. If she spends the day in front of the mirror, I don't want her number at all.


----------



## etornudo

ivanovic77 said:


> Pues esa descripción suena a _female chauvinist_! Según he entendido por lo que he leído antes, las _female chauvinists_ propugnan la vuelta de la mujer al hogar y a los valores tradicionales.



Probablemente sea cierto pero si tus lectores no lo saben creo que esa traducción sólo puede confundir. Mira nada más este libro:

"Female Chauvinist Pigs"

"Meet the Female Chauvinist Pig--the new brand of "empowered woman" who wears  the Playboy bunny as a talisman, bares all for _Girls Gone Wild,_ pursues casual sex as if it were a sport, and embraces "raunch culture" wherever she finds it."

No tiene nada que ver con las mujeres machistas. Todo lo contrario. Los valores que estas mujeres tienen van en contra de la tradición. 

Y es que aunque el diccionario diga que x = y si el lector no lo tiene muy claro el texto no va estar muy claro. Un la autora de ese libro, con el texto adecuado, puede hacer que la palabra tenga el sentido contrario de la que dice que tiene el diccionario.


----------



## ivanovic77

Entonces _a female chauvinist_ sería lo que en España se llama una guarra. En fin, me rindo. I give up.

Thanks for the explanation, etornudo.


----------



## Marias-espanol

Hola, 
My guess would be that she is easy.  That is my opinion anyway.
María


apuquipa said:


> No sé si no será un poco informal para un ensayo.
> 
> Men love her. She´s a man´s kind of woman, eager to please.


----------



## robjh22

"Do you have her number?"

LOL. 

I think the problem here is that we don't have too many of these in the USA. How about an "_un_-liberated woman?"

I don't understand all the posts above about man haters. The initial question seems to refer to the opposite.


----------



## etornudo

No siempre. Dice wikipedia :

*Female chauvinism* or supremacism is the belief that females are superior to males. It is the reverse of male chauvinism.

Pero sobre el libro dice:

"_*Female Chauvinist Pigs: Women and the Rise of Raunch Culture*_ is a 2005 book by Ariel Levy which critiques modern feminist culture in America. Levy argues that America's sexed-up culture not only objectifies women, it encourages women to objectify themselves."

Cuando vi la palabra "female chauvinist" pensé que era una mujer que pensaban que la mujer es superior al hombre. Pero _strictu sensu_ puede querer decir lo contrario. O algo muy distinto. Ariel Levy se aprovecha del hecho que nadie sabe muy bien lo que quiere decir para decirle "puercas" as esa feministas que se desnudan delante de las cámaras. Es lo que yo sospecho.

---

Por otro lado me gustaría saber sobre esta chica plástica para saber si es realmente _machista _o solo una _chica fresa_.


----------



## chepe jones

I would say she is a woman that has "internalized sexism."
(Como por ejemplo algunos africano-americanos que creen que son mejores o peores según la taz de su piel, si es comparativamente clara o oscura. Se puede decir que tienen "internalized racism.")


----------



## robjh22

Yes, good point. 

This is all kind of a mess IMO since "chauvinist" is, to begin with, a bogus word in American English. Everyone assumes it means "believing in male superiority," so I guess I'll fall in line. To me, it's about like saying "creole" when you really mean "mulatto."


----------



## faranji

Yo disiento, etornudo.

Está muy claro lo que significa 'female chauvinist'; la definición de la wiki lo deja cristalino.

Por otro lado, tenemos la famosa expresión 'chauvinist pig', aplicada a los hombres machistas. ('Cerdo machista' es también muy usada en español.)

Así que 'female chauvinist pig' es la brillante solución de Ariel Levy, que une las dos expresiones para aludir, precisamente, a las 'mujeres machistas'. No está llamando puercas a las feministas.

Dudo que haya otra posibilidad más expresiva en inglés de aproximarse al castellano 'mujer machista'.


----------



## chepe jones

No me gusta el término 'female chauvinist pig,' por cuatro razones:
1. ese libro es alarmista y estúpido
2. el termino no tiene mucho uso popular
3. llamar a una mujer "pig" ya tiene sabor misógino 
4. acaba echando la culpa a la mujer sola, sin ponerlo en el contexto de los verdaderos responsables para la cultura machista


----------



## pontchartrain

Back to the original question, I was sure that "female chauvinist" would be the correct translation, and I still do, but the term is open to interpretation, as in the following example:

"I've long considered myself a female chauvinist. That is, I think that women are superior to men (in much the same way that Ayn Rand thought men are superior to women)."

You can find this quote at this website:

http://www.saint-andre.com/journal/1996-03-03.html

I think you might call her a "female sexist" also.


----------



## pontchartrain

It seems obvious there is not a good English equivalent, so why not just say "mujer machista" with a brief explanation of what it means? English adopts many foreign words for which there are not English equivalents. For example, machismo, schadenfreude, zeigeist, savoir faire, etc. I believe someone here said it is an expression of a concept from Latin American culture, so I think the Spanish term would be appropriate. And many if not most Americans are already familiar with the words "macho" and "mujer."


----------



## Harmattan

And nobody would say "a male chauvinist woman"?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Danieladelaluz said:


> si, entiendo... supuse que eso iba a sonar extrano... te doy el contexto especifico, no se trata de una mujer que Ama a los hombre... yo amo a los hombre. Lo que ocurre es que esta mujer (escritora de un ensayo que lei, no tengo su numero, sorry) cree que la apariencia lo es todo y que de las mujeres tienen que nuestra unica manera de sobrevivir es pasando todo el dia mirandonos al espejo, arreglandonos, maquillandonos.. etc. para que los hombres nos tomen en cuenta. Y nada Mas. Entiendes? Nada Mas! Yo hago eso por un hombre que me gusta en especial.. pero mi vida entera no gira alrededor de eso. Creo que hay algo mas que apariencia para conquistar o atraer a un hombre.


 
A mi me suena como una *mujer "antifeminista",* como aquéllas que existieron antes de que el feminismo apareciera en escena o como aquéllas que después de que apareció, decidieron que era un error y volvieron a las creencias y prácticas antiguas.

¿No estás hablando de Esther Vilar? ¿o si?


----------



## Southropia

Me confunde el empleo del término Chauvinista en inglés;  al menos en América, claramente lo utilizamos para designar a un individuo exacerbadamente nacionalista,  paranoicamente amante de su país y que desprecia a los demás llegando a la xenofobia.

  Los angloparlantes han modificado el término original Chauvinista asociándolo  al machismo, (o al feminismo)  mediante la expresión Male Chauvinism (or Female Chauvinism según corresponda), y de paso abrieron una brecha xenofoba con los francoparlantes.


  Por otra parte  a Chauvinist Pig, asi desnudo, sin “male” o “female” antecediendo la expresión, según debiera entender se trataría de un Cerdo Chauvinista, algo asi como el Padre de la Patria de los Cerdos... sin sexo de por medio.

  En consecuencia, desde mi perspectiva, al traducir el término Mujer Machista desde el español al inglés simplemente será  Male Chauvinism Woman de lo contrario, si no les agrada el termino, sugiero descansar en paz a Monsieur Chauvin, alejarlo de las discusiones sexistas y  consecuentemente denominar a los machistas en ingles importando el termino “Machistas” y a las feministas así “Feministas”; por lo demás Monsieur Chauvin debe tener bastante con todos esos nacionalismos que sacuden nuestro planeta casi a diario.


----------



## jabogitlu

I dunno, in general terms an easy woman is someone who's a whore.

I don't know if there is a succinct definition in English.  Though you could describe it in a roundabout way.  "She is the epitome of the Laura Hardy and June Cleaver era."


----------

